# Chihiros A-Series, A601. 5800lm!!



## fleetEWD (30 Oct 2015)

Good evening, I have just ordered this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chihiros-...hash=item1a039ac6fa:m:mudGGwV9cgXreAlM8LzLiPQ and am instantly worried about my choice. 5800lm seems very bright. It will be sitting 30 cm from the substrate. It is dimmable but also unsure about quality! anyone using this and if so how did you get on with it? TIA

[RSVP=38711]Click here to RSVP[/RSVP]


----------



## Martin in Holland (31 Oct 2015)

I have a similar light (cheap China copy) and it works perfect for many years now, you need to dim it for sure.


----------



## fleetEWD (1 Nov 2015)

Thanks Martin, Just awaiting upon its arrival now. Avoid the above mentioned ebayer at all costs. My 5 day delivery has gone to "out of stock and 10-15 days" wait time! . Might just open a paypal case and go for the Evo beamswork I was looking at.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (2 Nov 2015)

I ran this light for a while, it's got good power, is dimmable, looks smart, seems well made aside the dinner looks like an after thought.  My only real niggle is the colour temp which I find a bit white, I like it warmer which also helps reds pop.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nelson (2 Nov 2015)

Iain Sutherland said:


> My only real niggle is the colour temp which I find a bit white, I like it warmer which also helps reds pop.


I had a Chihiros 602 on my high tech tank and thought the same.


----------



## fleetEWD (2 Nov 2015)

cheers chaps, you have instilled more confidence in my purchase. Up until now i have been making do with LED floods which definitely have a cool white flavour.


----------



## fleetEWD (2 Nov 2015)

Have you used it in any of your journals Iain or Nelson? Seeing end results would be interesting.


----------



## Nelson (2 Nov 2015)

I've put mine on my low tech tank.Not big enough for it,but seems ok.
Remember I'm talking about a 602 and not A series .
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chihiros-...949493?hash=item4ad65c3eb5:g:TiUAAOSwBahVbQrv
Last 4 pics in my low tech journal is with 602 on 2nd lowest setting.
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/nelsons-comeback-low-tech.38351/page-2#post-419899


----------



## fleetEWD (2 Nov 2015)

Just what i was looking for, and that's the 2nd lowest setting! so in effect the 2 denominates double strips.  With a dry start do you think i can just leave at full whack until i flood the tank? How is the heat after it has been on a while? thanks


----------



## Nelson (2 Nov 2015)

fleetEWD said:


> and that's the 2nd lowest setting! so in effect the 2 denominates double strips.


Yes and yes.Doesn't get very hot either.
Never tried dry start,so don't really know.
It is a lot of light.The A series might be better,and cheaper.There's also other light options out there .


----------



## fleetEWD (12 Nov 2015)

Well it arrived today and is pretty sleek for the actual cost. Output is massive. The supplied dimmer works well until you get below 50%. After that it starts flickering slightly. But pretty happy. Cheers chaps for the advice.


----------



## hixy (18 Nov 2015)

Sorry to but in would one of these be ok on an aquaone nano ..I mean enough light for high tech


----------



## fleetEWD (19 Nov 2015)

More than enough. I've turned it down a few notches as its to bright and washes out the colours as previously mentioned by nelson. Not bad for the price but I'm gonna add a strip of red less to bring back the colour.


----------



## Richard Dowling (5 Mar 2016)

How are you getting on with this unit?  Even though I have a TMC Tile which set me back hundreds I've decided to get one of these because I'm hoping you get better tank coverage. That reaches the corners.

Admittedly I did buy this one by mistake, I actually wanted the 602 but hey ho. You can't go wrong for this price... I hope 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## fleetEWD (6 Mar 2016)

Its done well for me on my ghetto tank. iphone pic but gives an idea.


----------



## Martin in Holland (7 Mar 2016)

Looks sharp


----------



## zozo (7 Mar 2016)

That green reflection on the ceiling is that from the plants??  Looks cool..


----------



## fleetEWD (7 Mar 2016)

Thanks chaps, the green is from the HC, Its a few months on from this now but the light seems to be just right for this tank.


----------

